# New York TURKEY HUNT, FOOTAGE 2 BIRDS 1 SHOT!



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice. Great footage


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

great video.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

is that you??


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

yes it is me, thanks for the comments


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow nice, I am BowhuntingCentral, I subscribed to you..


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome shot man, that wouldn't fly here in tn though. Can't shot more than 1 bird a day.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if it was an accident it would fly tho.


----------



## cg2737 (Mar 19, 2010)

Great shot. It is great to see a young hunter out getting it done. We are allowed two bearded birds in NY, but only one per day. My assumption is that there was another youth hunter just off camera with a tag. javascript://


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

outdoorsman3 said:


> if it was an accident it would fly tho.


No it wouldn't. It wasn't an "accident," he could have easily waited till the other bird was out of the shot path. I'm not bashing by any means, I think it was an awesome kill. But just because you were too impatient to wait for a clear shot, doesn't make it an accident.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

well i didnt want them to get to close and spook or something, i had an open shot and i took it, i wasn't meaning to kill 2 at all.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

yea. i know for a fact you can only kill on bird a day in new york. so how did that fly?


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

no worries just pointing out the facts:banana:


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

well i had to take the bird back home, im not going to leave a perfectley good turkey in the woods. If this ever happened to you ik you wouldnt either:shade:


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds like hunting violation and its caught on tape. Man I sure hope no NY conservarion agents see that. Im not trying to bash as I feel ther are a lot of restrictive laws out there that are intended to generate revenue but to have it on tape and post on youtube is beyind ignorance.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

there are multiple, i mean multiple video as in over 30 on youtube specifically saying 2 birds one shot, and there is no evidence that is a new york state hunt at all. so there is nothing they can do about it.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice shot. Sounds like a tough situation there, but I wouldnt worry about it. Haha. I would have been laughing my butt off!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

MartinHunter12 said:


> there are multiple, i mean multiple video as in over 30 on youtube specifically saying 2 birds one shot, and there is no evidence that is a new york state hunt at all. so there is nothing they can do about it.


most one shot 2 kill birds are tagged by another hunter. and you would be violation for having a non tagged turkey. and you posted a link on a public site openly saying that it was you and you didnt tag one.


----------

